# (Another) Digital Dash Problem



## ZUL8TR (Sep 2, 2004)

I know this has been asked like 2 million times and I've read everything that I can find on the subject, and can't come up with a solution that works.

I took the power supply? out of the dash and cleaned it with 90% isoproponal (contact cleaner) and put some dielectric grease in the socktes. The car is an 84 300ZX/NA with all the options. Until about 2 weeks ago the entire car worked, I mean EVERYTHING. Well, except the compas, it hasn't been right on the direction for 5 years now.

Anyway, I got in the car one day and drove down the street, checked the trip computer and it was gone. Thats strange, so I tapped the bottom of the dash below the computer and it came back on. For the better part of five days in a row the computer would come and go, yet all the data on it would change even while it was off. One day I was leaving work and the Oil pressure, Water Temp, and charge gauge didn't power up when I started the car and ever since then I haven't seen ANYTHING out of the three gauges. Even after tapping on the power supply, wiggling the connectors, cleaning, they just won't come back on! I ran the diagnostic by holding the two buttons and swtiching ignition on, they didn't come on still. Everything else in the car *knocks on wood* still functions Flawlessly!

Ideas? Help? Please? Thanks a ton!!!

-Scott


----------



## Nissani (Aug 16, 2004)

fixes everything...find an analog dash


----------



## ZUL8TR (Sep 2, 2004)

Nissani said:


> fixes everything...find an analog dash


Analog dash == teh lose  I like the digital a lot.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

ZUL8TR said:


> Analog dash == teh lose  I like the digital a lot.


 The digital is ok , but the analog is far more accurate and reliable. The digital dash was simply an affectation to make the Z31 seem closer in function to it's direct competitor , the corvette. 
All things aside , you dash may be slowly going bad , or the power supply is suffering from burnout creepage , next time you take it apart there may be some burnt contacts in it.


----------



## ZUL8TR (Sep 2, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> The digital is ok , but the analog is far more accurate and reliable. The digital dash was simply an affectation to make the Z31 seem closer in function to it's direct competitor , the corvette.
> All things aside , you dash may be slowly going bad , or the power supply is suffering from burnout creepage , next time you take it apart there may be some burnt contacts in it.


Thats crazy, I never even thought about the Z being competition for a Corvette until I remembered what the 1984 Corvette was like. :crazy: 

Well that sucks, so there may not be a way to actually *FIX* whats going crazy right now?


----------



## sideways300z (Dec 18, 2006)

mine does the same thing... mostly its just a bad connection. i know you checked the connectors, but check them again. when mine goes out i just move the connector and it comes back on.


----------



## jmcguire (Sep 16, 2004)

I got the same problem. Looking in the shop manual to get the digital dash out, the steering wheel comes off, the speedo cable has to be disconnected from the trans. etc. and the side pods on each side of the dash have to come off.Is this right.? Thanks, Jamie


----------

